# Seo



## daArch

In an attempt to better organize the discussion, I've spun off from the "Googled yourself lately?" thread (sorry Chris) to start this one on Search Engine Optimazation (SEO)

While trying to improve my site's ranking, I came across this, it's a very good resource by Google:

http://www.google.com/support/webmasters/

I was hoping this thread could be full more of solid tips than of off track discussions. Basically a place for people to go to efficiently and quickly learn

:thumbup:


----------



## RCP

Thanks Bill!
http://website.grader.com


----------



## painttofish

Seo tip. Post your URL link in your signature. This helps in google searches. Simply go to your user cp and go to your signature. Write your keyword phrase, highlight it and click on the insert link button in the tool bar. Write your url in it. remember http//.

I posted this on the other thread but figured this may become SEO central and folks could find it easier.


----------



## daArch

Use the "alt text" in the image tag to not only boost the handicap rating but to use it snare the spiders with keywords. but be careful not to be too verbose. can't remember what the limit of words are, but there is one. I've prolly exceeded that limit many times



I also use the "name" on the anchor tags to insert more keywords. Spiders pick up on these tag descriptions. 

most of the spiders (bots) relay heavily on text. THEY WILL screw you if you "hide" text by making it too small or the same color as the back ground. write your text for both the visitors and the bots. 

If you scroll to the bottom of any one of my pages, you can see that I kinda cheat, but still play by the rules. The text is below what a normal person may think is the bottom of a page, it is somewhat camouflaged, and laced with keywords.


----------



## daArch

Refer to your state in the keywords on your site by all the ways people will write it. here they will use MA, Mass, and Massachusetts

allow for mispellings and brain farts. 

Jim Parodi allows for searches for Tim Parodi, Tim Parody, etc etc


----------



## painttofish

You can see anyone's Title, Description, and keywords by going to their site, clicking on view at the top of the page, and clicking on view page source, or maybe just source. This should help you in choosing keywords and learning about others SEO campaigns.


----------



## RCP

Bill, looks like your memory is coming back!:thumbsup: Great tips!
Here are some ideas to generate keywords.

http://www.keyworddiscovery.com/search.html

https://adwords.google.com/select/KeywordToolExternal


----------



## deach

I know that's one of the things I need to redo in mine is the alt tags. Also I'm not sure I knew the meta description could be that long. (in Arch's page) I thought actually Google used to penalize you for that?? (obviously not any more??) Anyway thanks for the tips. I know times they are a changing and I want to keep up with it. Thanks for all the tips guys.:thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected]

RCP said:


> Thanks Bill!
> http://website.grader.com


HA! my website grade was 12... NOT a surprise.... :whistling2:

I purchased "agapepaintinginc.com" today... THINGS are going to change! :thumbsup: Now... if I can only learn how to set this thing up.... ughh... time will tell.....


----------



## daArch

They will penalize for the page title being too many words. Can't remember what I was told

they "MIGHT" penalize for the meta description and meta name being too long. I seem to have gotten away with it. That's one thing I searched for today, but could not find anything. If you come across anything definite PLEASE let us know.


----------



## daArch

RCP said:


> Bill, looks like your memory is coming back!:thumbsup: Great tips!
> 
> 
> yah, a little cranium enema did the trick. I was at least six hours at this today. my brain and eyes now ache.


----------



## daArch

My grade, just done, was 25%

and YES length DOES matter. Mine is too long :whistling2:

here's part of the report:


> Page Title is too long
> 
> The maximum recommended length for page titles is 70 characters, your current page title is 175 characters.
> Meta Description is too long
> 
> Your meta description should be no more than 150 characters, your current meta description is 965 characters.
> High Number Of Meta Keywords
> 
> The web page has 12 keywords in its metadata.
> 
> We believe that though the search engines don't weigh keywords as heavily as they used to, they're still important to get right. By using a high number of keywords, it is possible that you are diluting the effect of your most important keywords. We would suggest keeping the keywords to 10 or less. Currently, this page has keywords in its metadata.


back to the drawing boards.


----------



## RCP

Mine was 14 with no meta data!


----------



## deach

Looks like mine is 42. I'll have to work on mine too a bit I see here. guess we've all got work to do. Thanks for all the info.


----------



## RCP

Don't forget to submit your site!
Google
More


----------



## jack pauhl

Bill the site seems to be doing great. I see new members joining all the time so that is a good sign and the site is active.

How old is Painttalk?


----------



## daArch

OK, I've spent most of the day tweaking. I've signed up for the google local business center (or what ever they call it) and DAMN if it don't work quick.

One of the higher-end towns near me is Wellesley. There's LOTS of paper hung there. So earlier today I was searching 'Wallpaper hanger wellesley MA" and was a little ticked off that my friend and fellow Boston Chapter member Mitchell Lustig (Walls by Mitchell) was listed first in the top part, "Local business results for Wallpaper hanger near Wellesley, MA" next to the map. Sure I had top "organic" listing, but there he was in the other one (whatever it's called).

So I placed my name into the Google local business center listing and now I'm doing great already :thumbsup:




cool !!!


----------



## RCP

Way to go!:thumbsup: 
I notice when I click on the "more" it goes to a different listing (three brothers)? Seems like I had to answer an auto reply before full ad was up? I read that it helps your business to put in an ad, coupon, review and/or video.
I notice my business listing ranges from A to F, I don't know why? 
As a note to those that have an address a distance from target area, put in the city that you are targeting, not yours.


----------



## daArch

RCP said:


> Way to go!:thumbsup:
> I notice when I click on the "more" it goes to a different listing (three brothers)? Seems like I had to answer an auto reply before full ad was up? I read that it helps your business to put in an ad, coupon, review and/or video.
> I notice my business listing ranges from A to F, I don't know why?
> As a note to those that have an address a distance from target area, put in the city that you are targeting, not yours.


Yah, when I click "more" it shows Mitchell as number one. I'm hoping it's because I just listed myself today.

Good idea about the target town thing. 

And yes, I had to OK a phone call to make sure the listing was valid. I got the phone call IMMEDIATELY and entered a confirmation number. 

I can't figure out the A thru F rating either. 

An other interesting thing today. I was testing the website grader. When I entered my site preceded by "www" I got a 26 rating. When I did not use www - just *********.com - I got a 48 rating . Go figure.


----------



## RCP

daArch said:


> Yah, when I click "more" it shows Mitchell as number one. I'm hoping it's because I just listed myself today.
> 
> Good idea about the target town thing.
> 
> And yes, I had to OK a phone call to make sure the listing was valid. I got the phone call IMMEDIATELY and entered a confirmation number.
> 
> I can't figure out the A thru F rating either.
> I think it has something to do with keywords?
> 
> 
> An other interesting thing today. I was testing the website grader. When I entered my site preceded by "www" I got a 26 rating. When I did not use www - just *********.com - I got a 48 rating . Go figure.


I had same thing, I think it had to do with a 301 redirect if I remember.


----------



## RCP

I did some experimenting with the business ads. I made a new one with the city name we do most work in. (45 miles from home).
When I search from home, one with my hometown comes up.
When I search from the city, the one with city addy comes up!:blink:
It is ranked lower, maybe because of no pics, reviews or history.
I did read somewhere that google "sees" your IP and selects closest business.
Does that mean I have to get a city addy and change all my directory listings!


----------



## deach

Tried mine as "paintbusters.net" and then "www.paintbusters.net". Ended up with a 75 both ways. it's actually come up from 72 since Easter Sunday. I've only added a couple of pictures so I'm not sure why that happened. I like it though. Interesting about the score's changing with or without the www. I'm still working on some of the city stuff. I know my google maps listing fell off the planet too, I renewed a coupon I had on there and now I'm back up there. Interesting....


----------



## Calco

I use the Google maps in my SEO and has worked out great! I use Iniquitous (a Denver SEO Company) to help with my search engine optimization and I get a lot of my business from online


----------



## RCP

So has anyone seen results from their efforts?
My google page rank has gone from 0 to 1
My score has gone from 14 to 21
I check my Google Analytics daily and see improvement.
Still have a lot of work to do! It is fun learning though!


----------



## deach

well I can tell you since I redid my website (new one went live Easter Sunday) my websitegrader score went from 42-72. Now then for some reason it alternates between 76 and 75 now. Not sure what's up with that. I see that in the last week or so my rank went from 0 to 1. I guess things are getting better not worse at least.

EDIT:...Ok now I'm more confused then ever. Just added a new "story" to my site about my current project stuff and the score us up to 77....DUH....oh well at least it's going up and now down.


----------



## RCP

I don't know exactly how I did it, a lot of of good advice from here!:notworthy:
Now how to turn into calls!:thumbup: Thanks!


----------



## daArch

"If you build it, they will come"

Congrats :thumbup:


----------



## George Z

Very nice!


----------



## [email protected]

RCP said:


> I don't know exactly how I did it, a lot of of good advice from here!
> Now how to turn into calls!....Thanks!



:notworthy:SEO Master:notworthy: Do you outsource this kind of service?  heheh...

Tomorrow I will find out if I will be putting my website into professional hands, and this guy I am considering is an internet marketing solutionist... :thumbup: 

Until I get my website into a more professional design, I'm stepping out of the SEO thing for the time being. :yes:

But! When I get into the SEO groove, I will come see SEO Master Chris! :notworthy:  Seriously! :yes:


----------



## PaintingPlusCo

In addition to operating my painting & restoration business I also operate an SEO consulting firm & web hosting business.

We don't advertise web hosting...it is just an added service for our SEO clients.

I would be happy to help anyone out with SEO questions.


----------



## RCP

This was in another thread, but I thought there was good info for this thread as well. Thanks Crestwood!



Crestwood said:


> I’m a bit late to this thread, but here’s my two cents…
> I made my site using CityMax – easy to use, minimal HTML and, in my view, pretty darn cheap (about $20 per month, less per year). There are others (1and1, godaddy, etc.) but I’ve not seen a need to change.
> 
> I started with one of the stock templates and tweaked little by little so that now there is none of the “store bought” look common to template sites. Important for good ranking: update content on a regular basis. Also, keyword rich header tags (the text on the window tab, many sites just say “Home Page”), keyword rich meta description, keyword rich content (repeat keywords several times throughout site text). Go to a competitor’s site and View|Page Content to see their keywords. I appreciate when competitors help me this way.
> 
> Buying a url for 2 or 5 years tells google you’re more serious than a 1 year url. The first 6 or 9 months google puts your site in their “sandbox” and you won’t be found – be patient. Update content, tweak, add pictures. Add keyword tags to every picture. In 2 ½ years I went from 0 to the first or second page of just about any iteration of “paint” and “Kansas City”.
> 
> With Google Analytics code you'll see what people search for, how many visitors, etc. but that’s more trivia than truly useful. What I really look at is phone calls and Forms Submitted via email. Roughly 80% of my estimates came from the site. If I get an inquiry from an area I’m not familiar with, I google the address and, more often than not, can use Street View to see the house. Saves lots of driving time.
> 
> Marketing is (quoting DuctTapeMarketing) is getting people to know, like and trust you. A web site can create an impression and a feeling of competence and professionalism that can pre-qualify customers before you answer the phone. Of course, you can undo all that by showing up in jeans and a bad Budweiser shirt…
> 
> First things - get a google local and yahoo local account. List your name, address, blurb, logo, pictures, videos, etc so you show up in local searches. Then, add your listing to Live.com, citysearch, insiderpages, etc. I have never paid for a listing - they all will allow your listing for free.
> 
> Most small business owners are great at production and relatively weak in marketing - you’ll buy a new sprayer before you invest in a logo. A web site makes it easy for customers to find you. Duh, right? But the biggest value in getting new customers is getting them to leave positive feedback on the internet. This in turn makes it easy for new customers to find you, more feedback, etc. This is the power of a website that other forms of marketing (Yellow Pages, postcards, billboards, radio ads) simply can’t touch. Feedback snowballs over time and never goes away – a real incentive to make sure every customer is very happy.
> 
> Join trade associations (PDCA has been essential), read trade mags, network with local tradesmen, join BNI or another similar business networking group. Without marketing there will be nothing to produce.
> 
> These are some of the sites I’ve found helpful - some require a deep dive to ferret out all the good stuff.
> http://getlisted.org/
> http://selfpromotion.com/
> http://www.useit.com/alertbox/
> http://www.ducttapemarketing.com/blog/
> http://apogee-web-consulting.com/articles.html
> The Logo Company.
> There are tons more – just search “search engine marketing”.
> 
> It’s not rocket science, it does take time, but (again) it’s not rocket science.


----------



## Commercialpainter

*Learning SEO for http://www.commercial-painting-contractors.com/*

The guy that helps us with our website installed some SEO add-ons for Firefox on my desktop computer. Next time I am on that PC, I will post the names of the add-ons. Currently on my laptop that does not have Firefox yet.


----------



## RCP

Just found this and wanted to add.
http://googlewebmastercentral.blogspot.com/2008/11/googles-seo-starter-guide.html


----------



## RCP

Commercialpainter said:


> The guy that helps us with our website installed some SEO add-ons for Firefox on my desktop computer. Next time I am on that PC, I will post the names of the add-ons. Currently on my laptop that does not have Firefox yet.


This?


Another tidbit!
Google Listings


----------



## PressurePros

Chris, if you want to jump a whole bunch of spots, change your title tags on your pages. They are huge for Google. No one is going to search for your company (unless you are very well established and already have a name). They will search for "painters in ___________". Show that in your title tags. For example your home page title tag could be "Painting Company Professional Painters Cedar City Utah". That will cover more likely to be searched for keywords. Your page "Why Should I hire a professional painter" should be something more along the lines of "Professional Painting Service ___________ (name some of the cities and towns you service).

Google looks for relevance. If someone seraches for "painting services Utah" Google will first check for URL relevance, your title tag relevance and if that tag is mentioned in the pages copy. If Google finds all the above along with some inlinks with the proper text (like in your signature) it will rank you high.

Another thing on your site that can be changed is the inlink structure. these are the menu links that help people navigate your site. use the same strategy as above.

None of your pictures have "alt text". That is the text that shows up when you scroll your mouse over a picture. Its another piece of the puzzle that google looks for. 

Google PR (page rank) has absolutely no relevance to your SERP (search engine results page). there are PR1's that outrank PR 4's. Google is all about inlinks. Get listed with directories, build blogs that link to your site, write articles that link to your site, use social networking sites, press release sites, etc.

These are the things that put you in league with the big boys and completely shut out your competition. Another thing to do to dominate Googles first page local results is to use proper title tags on a CraigsList ad. You don't want leads from CraigsList but if your company has spot number one, your blog has spot number 2 and your CraigsList ad is number 3 and your Merchant Circle ad is number 4, what do you think will happen when people search for those keywords? Instant credibility and your leads go through the roof.


----------



## RCP

PressurePros said:


> Chris, if you want to jump a whole bunch of spots, change your title tags on your pages. They are huge for Google. No one is going to search for your company (unless you are very well established and already have a name). They will search for "painters in ___________". Show that in your title tags. For example your home page title tag could be "Painting Company Professional Painters Cedar City Utah". That will cover more likely to be searched for keywords. Your page "Why Should I hire a professional painter" should be something more along the lines of "Professional Painting Service ___________ (name some of the cities and towns you service).
> 
> Google looks for relevance. If someone seraches for "painting services Utah" Google will first check for URL relevance, your title tag relevance and if that tag is mentioned in the pages copy. If Google finds all the above along with some inlinks with the proper text (like in your signature) it will rank you high.
> 
> Another thing on your site that can be changed is the inlink structure. these are the menu links that help people navigate your site. use the same strategy as above.
> 
> None of your pictures have "alt text". That is the text that shows up when you scroll your mouse over a picture. Its another piece of the puzzle that google looks for.
> 
> Google PR (page rank) has absolutely no relevance to your SERP (search engine results page). there are PR1's that outrank PR 4's. Google is all about inlinks. Get listed with directories, build blogs that link to your site, write articles that link to your site, use social networking sites, press release sites, etc.
> 
> These are the things that put you in league with the big boys and completely shut out your competition. Another thing to do to dominate Googles first page local results is to use proper title tags on a CraigsList ad. You don't want leads from CraigsList but if your company has spot number one, your blog has spot number 2 and your CraigsList ad is number 3 and your Merchant Circle ad is number 4, what do you think will happen when people search for those keywords? Instant credibility and your leads go through the roof.


Excellent advice, I agree.
One of my "problems" is I use Iweb on a mac. It is not HTML friendly! I have been reworking the site and I did not add titles yet. I have also considered just starting fresh with a pro or another non Iweb web template. But I also have to teach Iweb to teachers in my day job (not the SEO part) so I keep muddlin through!

If you google "Utah Painters" I come up first, as in many other keyword searches. Great, except there is really not much competition besides servicemagic, certapro, etc.

My next goal is to dominate the first page, I have joined all the directories you mentioned and more. I rarely do CL anymore, get so tired of the spam!
I have started a blog, linkedin, twitter, facebook.

I understand about PR vs SERP, thank you for your excellent post, so glad to see you back!


----------



## jmda

My SEO has really been paying off recently. We are jumping up in the ranks on several searches and number one on three

My friend who does my website is an SEO expert - so I just do what he tells me. He keeps telling me to get lots of links. So we both came up with the idea of adding a link directory on the site.

SO please check it out and post a link my sites link directory. I do request a reciprocal link on your site, but if you are not in louisville ky should not be a big deal 

The directory is housepaintinglouisville.com/link_directory


----------



## RCP

jmda said:


> My SEO has really been paying off recently. We are jumping up in the ranks on several searches and number one on three
> 
> My friend who does my website is an SEO expert - so I just do what he tells me. He keeps telling me to get lots of links. So we both came up with the idea of adding a link directory on the site.
> 
> SO please check it out and post a link my sites link directory. I do request a reciprocal link on your site, but if you are not in louisville ky should not be a big deal
> 
> The directory is housepaintinglouisville.com/link_directory


How is it competing with Mr. Mike

jmda, please go to this thread and post your link for reciprocal linking. Please post it as you want shown on others sites.

I do not see your directory on your website, I am curious why your SEO person would have you do a directory that is "hidden" in your sight. It seems like you are doing it for SEO only.
I think part of the reason some of us started to do this was to show that we have "partners" in the industry. I think it is best done here.


----------



## jmda

Competition is not a bad thing - my end is friendly. I know Mike well, since I was his Production Manager for 8 months or so.

Yes there will be a link to the directory on the home page. The directory has only been up for a week or so.


----------



## tre painting

Got #1 Organic search and Google Maps Search for hagerstown painters. Good job RCP. Anyone needs help let me know.


----------



## chrisn

Well the web may be a good thing but I have lived and worked here for 25 years and have never seen or heard of your Co. Not saying you don't exist, just have never heard of you.


----------



## deach

tre painting said:


> Got #1 Organic search and Google Maps Search for hagerstown painters. Good job RCP. Anyone needs help let me know.


ya about that google map search. I was coming up on that now it seems I'm not. Not sure what' up with that......


----------



## tre painting

hi chris,
I am fairly new in the game (4 Yrs.) I get most of my work from Frederick Area. I Think I've seen you at the new Benjamin Moore Store a while back.
Not a large company. But I Do exist, Promise. 
Do you do mostly custom work? Any Faux? I'm always interested in networking with other painters. Hit me up. 90% of my leads come from internet(I don't bother with Yellow Pages). Signs haven't even paid for themselves yet. But internet advertising costs me almost nothing, and I get more leads than I care to handle from it. (It Works) I market mostly upscale, residential customers. 
I've had many customers call and hire me, just because of my website. Helps me Stand Out. They also see my website and know that I am not going to be the cheapest guy around. It helps me to attract the right customers.


----------



## jmda

My site is doing pretty well on several searches, but there is room for improvement. Here is our best showing by far.

Google commercial painting louisville

Hope everyone had a great 4th.


----------



## chrisn

I Think I've seen you at the new Benjamin Moore Store a while back.
Not a large company. But I Do exist, Promise. 

I know you exist,I was just amazed at your listing @ # 1, being that I did not even know you were out there.
I do almost 100% residential re-paints, but wall papering is what I would like to do full time:whistling2:.I was talking to Shane @ Regal and he said you were relatively new and were doing old restoration work down in Burkettsville( sp), that is what I love to do around here, take and old farm house room with multiple layers of paper on it, cracking plaster,etc. and turn it into a new living space.

If you ever need help, let me know, and if I ever do( don't hold your breath) I'll give you a call

Christopher Nelson Wall Covering and Painting
829 Forest Dr
Hagerstown,Md
301/491/9077

MHIC # 85131


----------



## RCP

deach said:


> ya about that google map search. I was coming up on that now it seems I'm not. Not sure what' up with that......


I just googled "painters Maryville, IL" and you are #1 :thumbsup:



jmda said:


> My site is doing pretty well on several searches, but there is room for improvement. Here is our best showing by far.
> 
> Google commercial painting louisville
> 
> Hope everyone had a great 4th.


Looks good, I am still curious as to how the directory is working out for you.
Do those links show as links directly from your site?


----------



## jmda

The directory is too new I think. I need to get more people to exchange links on the directory. It all takes time


----------



## colorfulpast

I have been tweaking with my website and the ranking went from 21 to 25. Not bad for an amateur :thumbsup:

Thanks everyone for keeping me motivated!!


----------



## aaron61

colorfulpast said:


> I have been tweaking with my website and the ranking went from 21 to 25. Not bad for an amateur :thumbsup:
> 
> Thanks everyone for keeping me motivated!!


From 21 to 25 is good :blink:


----------



## RCP

colorfulpast said:


> I have been tweaking with my website and the ranking went from 21 to 25. Not bad for an amateur :thumbsup:
> 
> Thanks everyone for keeping me motivated!!


Great Job! Be careful, you will find yourself addicted! You start to google yourself all the time!


----------



## tre painting

Hi Chris
I'll definitely look you up in the future. I have had a few requests for wallpaper, but I havn't had anyone to do the work(I'm not a wallpaper guy). I also love to restore. More of a challenge.


----------



## dreemr13

I have top position for maps too for Calgary Painting, second for Calgary Painters.

I also have an Alexa rating of 2,914, 972. Was 23 million a year ago. Alexa doesn't help for Google, but other SE's it does.

Google PR is 2 (but working on it).

I rank in top 2/3 position for almost all search engines, top 10 for Google which isn't bad considering I complete against a couple major franchise companies.

I also own prozilla.com which has Google PR4 and Alexa rating of 519,187 which I link my company from. I hope to get the same traffic ranks for my painting company within the year.

I have a painting directory if you want to add your companies (US and Canada only for now. I will create a city for you when you submit as I verify listings):
http://www.paintcities.com

Other directories if your interested...

SEO and Webmaster Directories (submit in category of Everything else)
http://www.hypertrax.com
http://directory.prozilla.com


----------



## larrysells

*deposit*

Should I get a 33.33 % deposit before i do the job?


----------



## larrysells

p.s. what if i get a deposit and then decide not to do the job, because after i saw the job it looked to hard for me to do, but i did show up and do a little bit of work, should I give the money back?


----------



## RCP

jmda said:


> The directory is too new I think. I need to get more people to exchange links on the directory. It all takes time





dreemr13 said:


> I have a painting directory if you want to add your companies (US and Canada only for now. I will create a city for you when you submit as I verify listings):
> http://www.paintcities.com
> 
> Other directories if your interested...
> 
> SEO and Webmaster Directories (submit in category of Everything else)
> http://www.hypertrax.com
> http://directory.prozilla.com


You might want to add the Directory Links here


----------



## schmidtpainting

*How to Get to the top spot on any search engine easily: By a Painting Contractor*

In the off painting season I learned how to push my website to the top of google and others on my own I thought my brain would explode once I had an understanding of what is the main pushing factor for your website to move up, I found a free website that helped me do what I needed to do 60 times faster. 2 weeks after using this website I had 8 number 1 keywords.

It's simple really backlinks equal ranking.

Go here to find out more Painting Contractors


----------



## colorfulpast

I have to share my excitement with everyone and thank everyone for helping me in accomplishing this...

Today I Googled commercial painters in Levittown, PA and ...drumroll please....
Last week I was listed at #65...today I looked and I am #1. I couldn't believe my eyes!!!

Woo Hoo!!

Ewing..pass the cigar please :thumbup: 

Special kudos to Chris and Bill for all your help and insight! :thumbsup:


----------



## RCP

Good Job Susanne:thumbsup: Now on to dominating Organic Ratings, Backlinks, Google Analytics and the neverending quest for being Number 1!:yes: Your journey has just begun!


----------



## MAK-Deco

colorfulpast said:


> I have to share my excitement with everyone and thank everyone for helping me in accomplishing this...
> 
> Today I Googled commercial painters in Levittown, PA and ...drumroll please....
> Last week I was listed at #65...today I looked and I am #1. I couldn't believe my eyes!!!
> 
> Woo Hoo!!
> 
> Ewing..pass the cigar please :thumbup:
> 
> Special kudos to Chris and Bill for all your help and insight! :thumbsup:


very cool,


funny thing I went to your site and click to watch video which I did and in the box to the right was related videos and the top one was one from Scott - Vermont Painter...


----------



## jmda

My results on google have recently taken a change for the worse. Have not figured it out yet. Though I do have a couple of competitors who are working on their web sites.


----------



## RCP

Are you using Google Analytics? What exactly has changed?


----------



## jmda

Im not my friend who does the website does. So we have not spoken about it yet. We have some more changes to make this week, so we'll see.


----------



## RCP

I did notice that you have hundreds of links from your site that you did not have before you posted that directory.


----------



## jmda

I spoke to my friend about the website. He seems to think that on the particular search "commercial painting louisville" we had 1 and 3 position organic, that google recognized that my commercial site has only only one page and the rest just links to my regular site. So it does not show up on the first page any more, and my regular site is now second position instead of first. Though we still show up as number 1 on the local - which is great. Our goal is number 1 for several key searches, and it just take some time and a whole bunch of links


----------



## Nia

Don't forget to do a free local listing in Yellow Pages. Most people over look listing their business with them for free.

Also in google maps add your keywords in the description categories. 
Google has a wonder wheel that is great tool for finding keywords:


----------



## RCP

Thanks Nia, I love the wonder wheel, helps in every day searches too!
Here is another Youtube o SEO


----------



## schmidtpainting

Guys heads up Google is screwing around with sitemaps if you go into google webmaster and your sitemap has an X on it you have problems and your not alone many people are having the same problem. Usally it tells you that you have a duplicate link like http:// www.schmidtpainting.net/ and http://www.schmidtpainting.net/index.html

They are the same but google has never said anything about it before and now I'm losing a Bunch of back links over this bull crap.

painting companies


----------

